# went to lake isabella



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

took a trip the other day to look at the little miami river it was down and had a green look to it is there small mouth bass in there, and what other kinds of fish are in it


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Saugeye, stripers, white bass, carp, catfish, gar, suckers and I am sure more but that is what comes to mind right away.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually stay at a hotel the next exit east in Loveland for work. I've stopped at Isabella several times but I am not going to pay to fish for an hour or two in the evening. 
Can I park the car at the park and walk the river without paying? If not, where are access points to the river close by?


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

As long as there isn't anyone standing at the entrance for vehicle stickers you can. Seems most times the person is there on nice days. If there is someone there you can normally find access to the river via the bike trail in Loveland.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

if you have a sticker you can get in... and where the canoe lauch is you can park there and to the left of a path that's the launch it's self
only time you pay is if you fisk the lake it's self


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is a nice little spot to fish. It is about 5 minutes from my house so I usually run over there in the summer when I just want to fish for an hour or what not. Usually keep it simple with split shot, hook and a night crawler. I have caught smallmouth bass, bluegill, drum, channel catfish, carp, and LM bass.

Lewzer-
You can park right there at the canoe access point and walk down to the river from there. The only thing you might have to pay for is a parking pass which is $10 for the year not sure if they still do 1 day passes or not. But like some others have said they are really only out there on the nice days and they arent there at all hours of the day so you can usually get in and out without getting stopped for a pass.

Let me know when/if you come down and we can try and meet up and do some fishing. I have a pass for the park system but spend a lot of my time down on the Ohio River- but wouldnt mind fishing with another OGF member.


----------



## Catfish_Rob (Dec 4, 2012)

I also live right up the road from Lake Isabella. I have launched my kayak at that canoe access plenty of times and it is usually pretty safe. Just make sure to be on your way out by dark. Small mouth and white bass seem to stack up in those rapids, but I have also got into some sauger and drum there.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

That first riffle there at the canoe access is where I caught my first smallmouth and began this crazy insane ridiculous addiction to river fishing. 

Word of advice if you're going to fish this spot.... You need to wade out quite a bit to be able to cast far enough to where the fish are. They stay out there in the middle where the current is. (Maybe not right now in the colder months but when it warms up thats where they'll be). If you try to stay up on dry land you won't get a lure anywhere near them.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

BassAddict83 said:


> That first riffle there at the canoe access is where I caught my first smallmouth and began this crazy insane ridiculous addiction to river fishing.
> 
> Word of advice if you're going to fish this spot.... You need to wade out quite a bit to be able to cast far enough to where the fish are. They stay out there in the middle where the current is. (Maybe not right now in the colder months but when it warms up thats where they'll be). If you try to stay up on dry land you won't get a lure anywhere near them.


Thanks for the tip. I tried fishing there a couple months ago with no results. But the water is colder... This year I am going to get a pair of waders. Looking forward to the adventure of actually wandering out into the water. This should be an interesting year...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you all for the replies and PM with info. I just may take you up on the offer fishdealer.
If any of you are ever up in NEO, send me a PM and I can show you around the lakes and rivers in this area.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Thank you all for the replies and PM with info. I just may take you up on the offer fishdealer.
> If any of you are ever up in NEO, send me a PM and I can show you around the lakes and rivers in this area.


That would be awesome! I'm up there about twice a year visiting in-laws. Ill let you know next time we go up. I'd love to check out some new water!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Not a problem BassAddict. What city or area do you visit in NEO?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i didn't think you was allowed to wade in the river.. i just don't want no one going to the boathouse and saying someone is wading in the river and get busted


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Not a problem BassAddict. What city or area do you visit in NEO?


The Cuyahoga Falls area.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> i didn't think you was allowed to wade in the river.. i just don't want no one going to the boathouse and saying someone is wading in the river and get busted


The river is a state park, the boathouse has no say on what goes on in the river. There is not a single stretch of the river you can't wade, so if someone says something, you punch them in the throat 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Matulemj said:


> The river is a state park, the boathouse has no say on what goes on in the river. There is not a single stretch of the river you can't wade, so if someone says something, you punch them in the throat
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hahah is that a fact? The entire river being a park I mean, not the throat punching.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Maybe not the entire river, but at least 50 miles.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/lilmiami/tabid/756/Default.aspx


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

BassAddict83 said:


> That first riffle there at the canoe access is where I caught my first smallmouth and began this crazy insane ridiculous addiction to river fishing.
> 
> Word of advice if you're going to fish this spot.... You need to wade out quite a bit to be able to cast far enough to where the fish are. They stay out there in the middle where the current is. (Maybe not right now in the colder months but when it warms up thats where they'll be). If you try to stay up on dry land you won't get a lure anywhere near them.


explain this then 
Fishing is permitted from boats and from shore at the canoe access sites.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

If you want to fish the LMR the canoe access sites would be a good start. I think it's safe to assume you may legally fish at any of them. Parking is free, hours are sunrise to sunset. Good luck!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> explain this then
> Fishing is permitted from boats and from shore at the canoe access sites.


You can wade there. I've talked to a park ranger who saw me wading and he only had 2 concerns... If I had a sticker on my truck and how the fishing was. He even made a joke about me being brave considering all the snakes and turtles he'd seen in that river. I don't think what you read was actually a rule/law but rather just a feature of the park.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i am gonna check out some waders and if price is right i'll buy some


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

You don't need waders in the summer time. That spot gets hit pretty hard there are better spots if you do a little walking from there

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

from the launch can't fish the left side.. sign says no fishing 
i might head there tomorrow


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> from the launch can't fish the left side.. sign says no fishing
> i might head there tomorrow


That's true I've seen that sign but honestly during the warmer months that's not even a spot I would hit mainly because there's not a strong current in that area. There's a little bit of structure such as fallen trees that might hold a fish or two but you're gonna want to focus mainly on faster water. That's where the majority of the fish are going to be. They would rather have the food delivered to them by the current then have to use a bunch of energy chasing something down in slower moving water. Keep that in mind when you go out this summer.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i am gonna check out some waders and if price is right i'll buy some


That will be the key to successful river fishing. Most of the spots I fish on the LMR require me to get wet. If you try to stay out of the water you won't be able to get a lure in front of the fish. It's like Norman Mclane says in A River Runs Through It... "A man cannot catch a fish if he is not willing to go where the fish are"".


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i am gonna check out some waders and if price is right i'll buy some


LL Bean usually has a big Spring sale which should be coming up. It's usually 25% off and free shipping. I got a new pair of waders last year marked down to $55 or so and they have held up great so far.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

trailbreaker said:


> from the launch can't fish the left side.. sign says no fishing
> i might head there tomorrow


I would miss out on a lot of good spots if I paid attention to signs. But BA is right in that spot. I would ignore that spot anyway. Remember the easier a spot is to get to the more pressure it is going to get. There is parking up and down every creek and river around don't limit yourself to the parks. Get some waders and get off the bank and it will open you up to all kinds of new fishing spots.


----------

